# Looking for Silver Lad Shadow know as Beau or Silver



## beaubell (5 January 2013)

Hi

I'm looking for a horse that I used to share a few years ago, he was sold on just before I went to uni and I would love to know how he is doing.

I knew him as Beau, but his show name was Silver Lad Shadow so he may also be known as Silver or Shadow. He was sold in May 2010 to a 14 year old girl and her father ran the local pony club in Essex. He was 16-16.2hh (I never measured him!) and was 6 in 2009 (I think) so would be 10ish now. He was extremely spooky when I rode him, but not a bad bone in his body. 

I've looked on the BE website and his name is registered but I have no idea if it is him or if he is still with them. Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hardcase31 (20 July 2014)

Hi I think I just bought this horse!  He's very spooky and rather naughty to ride tbh. he is aged 12 now came from Suffolk area. His legs aren't as dark as that anymore I'm not sure how 2 post a pic? ? Feel free to get in touch with me X


----------

